# Finally...921 software upgrade is HERE!!



## pml9000 (Dec 10, 2004)

After 12 agonizing months of hell, after 4..yes 4...921's the
new upgrade just came in 5 minutes ago.

After playing around here's what I initially find:

1. OPG finally has ALL OTA local programming info!
2. Recorded programs in HD now advance 30 seconds,
rewind 8 seconds (as in SD) opposed to 15 sec.,
4 seconds before upgrade!
3. SEARCH..thank god...now performs close to the
508's speed..previously almost unuasably slow!!
4. Picture 'shimmy' vitually gone in SD when searching
or using 30 second advance.
5. On screen notice now appears when viewing (not
recording) station...notice alerts you that changing
channel will delete recorded info...click "yes" then
channe changes.
One problem not adressed so far...in pause..multiple frame
advance still occurs when using slow mo or single frame advance, still must go back one frame to avoid problem.

Hoping I'm able to discover additional benifits to upgrade.

POI...my fourth 921 has functioned normally since I received
it 6 months ago with the one exception of:
1. continues to record 0 seconds occasionally on HD only
mostly ESPN HD, and HBO HD.
2. Interface speed (screwed up in Decembers upgrade) is
still completely unstable..one minute its faster than
the speed of light..next minute slower than...

Obviously the 921 SHOULD have been intorduced in this
form originally. The grief I and I'll assume all 921 owners who
paid $999.00 for the initial 'piece of crap' released in '04, had
to deal with, especially in light the the price drop to $549.00
six months after wide spread availablility deserve some type 
of compensation. That will not happen. I have had extensive
phone discussions with Management, Executive, and 921
technical support team personel over the last 10 months.
I have a one hour recorded consersation with the head of the
technical support team (who authorizes 921 replacements).
The conversation wtih this man was increditble! He actually
acknowledged that he DOES NOT USE his own 921...the 
reason..."IT DOES NOT RECORD MOST OF THE TIME..IT JUST
DOES NOT WORK!!" What he stated was beyond befief. He
intially REFUSED to send out the fourth 921 replacement and
had the audacity to explain, "If I send another one out to you
its going to fail like the others" ONLY..ONLY after I threatened to file formal compaints, including a copy of the
conversation, to the proper state and federal consumer 
protection agencies, and release a transcript of the conversation to DISH management and executive personel..
ONLY when he realised the the potential legal and company
repurcussions did he perform an immediate 180 degree
about face and stop me in mid conversation and authorize
a new 921 to be SENT OUT THE NEXT DAY.
Early adopters ALWAYS face the difficulty of paying a
premium price for an untested product. Such was the case with
the 921. In the overheated rush to get the 921 to market
before Directs HD DVR, they relased a product, at a premium
price, to the detriment of the most enthusiastic DISH NETWORK subscribers.
I'm still bitter about my experience. I carefully examined the
Direct HD DVR and all its functions...Had COX Cable install
the Hd package with the 8300 HD DVR for three days (completely and totally useless for my purpose). I decided to
stick with the 921 hoping the software upgrades corrected most of the problems that drove me crazy. It appears that
I may finally be satisfied...now if they could somehow add
another ota tuner (can't do) I would finally be content!!!!


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Welcome aboard, and for joining the club of 921 testers - err, I mean highly valued customers. 

Actually, I notice you joined over a year ago - nothing to say that hadn't already been said until now, eh?


----------

